# Does Nissanparts.cc really give 25% discount?



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I was looking at SE-R.net the other day and noticed nissanparts.cc is recommended.
SE-R.net claims if I shop there and mention I’m a member they will give 20% - 25% discount on most OEM parts.

Is that TURE? 

Has anyone had any experience ordering parts through them and receiving a percentage discount? I’d really like the 20%-25% discount.


Heres a link
http://www.se-r.net/mall/oem_parts.html
It's at the bottom of the list under "Tacoma Nissan"


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Since nobody seems to know about the 20-25% discount... I guess I'll just have to ask them myself.

Now the only question is should I share this information once I find out or should I just let you all figure it out for yourselves? (evil laugh)


Hey I hit 100!


----------



## sr20speed (Apr 10, 2003)

I want to buy the nismo header for my 200sx from them. The website has a area to enter the discount code, but I don't know what it is, do you? I checked around se-r.net a bit but there is nothing that says anything about a discount code. All I know is 25% off sure would be nice.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Sorry SR20SPEED!

The SE-R.net site specifically stated 20 - 25% of OEM parts only!

I'm afraid that would exclude any nismo parts, that is if the discount deal really exists.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Ok! I e-mailed them today.

Just waiting for a reply.


----------

